# Name for our knitting group



## ArleneFaye (Jan 21, 2011)

We have been getting together with about 15-20 ladies from our church (and friends) one night a month to knit, crochet. We've been doing this for 5 years.
We have often mentioned that we need a name for our group. A clean, and catchy name, but not (St**** and B****.) We want it unique with clean lanquage, and positive and fun sounding.Not too long. 
So far till now, our announcement in each weeks bulletin say, "Knitters Crocheters". How boring is that?
Any suggestions??


----------



## LaurieCaron (Jan 29, 2011)

well how about Busy Hands, or Spinning Yarns?
Friends of Fiber, Skads of Skeins, 
Smiles and Miles of Yarn.... ooh so many names!


----------



## KnitLogical (Jan 17, 2011)

Angels in Training

Gracie


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Stitchin' to the Choir? 

Needlers?

Yarn Spinners?


my sons call our quilt group the Quilt Coven....


----------



## bblayz (Jan 22, 2011)

Dream Weavers, Hands and Hearts, Hands-in-Motion, Casting On Love


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Great post! LOL! How about:

KnitWitzRUS
KnitwitsRUS
YarnSpinners (don't tell tall tales/tails! LOL!)
Tinkers (knit spelled backwards)
Rip-itz
Buzzed On Yarn ( I like this one!)
CroKnitz
KnitCroz
Crafty & Dafty
YarnBarners
Drop One; Don't Cuss One (LOL!)
Go Knitters
Make It; Don't Break It

I quit! LOL!!


----------



## ArleneFaye (Jan 21, 2011)

What a lot of good suggestions. I'll take them to our next meeting. Thanks so much.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh, I had others that were risque! LOL!!


----------



## Martha (Jan 21, 2011)

I belonged to a group one time before I moved back to Maine. We called ourselves "The Happy Hookers". It was a cute name and we were just a bunch of housewives. 
How close are you to Lansing Mi Arlene??
Martha


----------



## ArleneFaye (Jan 21, 2011)

Martha, One hour (approx)to Grand Rapids.


----------



## Martha (Jan 21, 2011)

Arlene,,My sister lives in Portland.


----------



## momination (Jan 29, 2011)

We call our weekly knit/crochet club meeting the Yarnival.


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

I've thought about trying to get some ladies together at our church here in Alabama. The name has come to me before anyone has even been approached...... Knit Together.... since it will be a group of Christian ladies not only will we be knitting together, we will BE knit together in one mind and one purpose. You're free to use the name too! Who knows, we could start a nationwide club!


----------



## ArleneFaye (Jan 21, 2011)

Good idea, Ms Mac, I love that one.
But we have crocheters in the group, I wonder if they would even mind, no crochet words in it, as it is such a good idea and concept.


----------



## golden girl (Jan 26, 2011)

What about Raveled Threads?


----------



## kgmtlady (Jan 27, 2011)

How about Yarn Twisters or Fiber Twisters....Twisted Sisters??? None of these say anything about being for knitters OR crocheters but could be for both.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Hooked on Knitting.....get everyone in there!


----------



## JJKnitter (Jan 31, 2011)

One name comes to mind is
"Crafty Ladies"
Good luck on the name.


----------



## kateon (Jan 31, 2011)

How about "Creative Needles." Would cover knitting, crocheting, and cross-stitchers, etc.


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

There is a group of us that meet at a local yarn shop every Tuesday morning for a few hours of knitting, coffee, and gossip - we call ourselves the Knit Wits.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sure will get lots of ideas , so here are some..I call myself a"Needler" (which includes all needlework) then there's Knitnuts, Yarn-winders, etc. How about "The Needlers", because most of us needle those who don't because we always have our work at hand, even during football games and on trains, planes and automobiles! Needlework is the best thing anyone can ever learn to do...very reasonable therapy and you get rewarding results. Start your children on it early!
Let us know what name you choose. We have a new shop here called A Good Yarn..all of us love the play on words. Good luck and Happy Needling!


----------



## Martha (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes that is a good one. How about "At Loose Ends"


----------



## Martha (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes that is a good one. How about "At Loose Ends"


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I vote for Crafty Ladies.


----------



## carol davis (Jan 31, 2011)

How about sharing our group's name? We are the Purl Jammers!

Carol Davis


----------



## suestraz (Jan 31, 2011)

Our knitting/crocheting group at church is called Serving Sticks.


----------



## Knitlit (Jan 29, 2011)

We call our group Knit & W(h)ine


----------



## Kerrie Anne Simpson (Jan 24, 2011)

How about Knittin' Kittens.


----------



## jrslily (Jan 31, 2011)

How about Knit a Little, Stitch a Little or Stitch 'N Talk


----------



## indigogirl17 (Jan 26, 2011)

Love "Casting on Love"!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't have a suggestion, but our knitting group was named by a 3 yr. old. One night when we were meeting at her home, she came out with a big ball of yarn and two large wooden needles and said, "I's yarning with sticks too!" Our group now goes by "Yarning with Sticks."


----------



## chem (Jan 25, 2011)

The" thread and yarn " ministry?


----------



## ArleneFaye (Jan 21, 2011)

Very fun, Machristie,
Out of the mouths of babes. I love that one. What a great story.


----------



## grace10 (Jan 26, 2011)

At our church we are Chicks with Sticks.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

We have a group that meets once a month and we call it the Knot Club. It's for any kind of hand work. We have mostly knitters but some crochet too. We even have a lady who tats and one who does embroidery.


----------



## Catriona (Jun 30, 2011)

Grandma, that name is adorable. I'm in the process of starting a group where I live in Alabama, would your group mind sharing the name? It is perfect, as my boyfriend constantly refers to my knitting and crocheting as "tying knots in cotton". :lol:


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Catriona said:


> Grandma, that name is adorable. I'm in the process of starting a group where I live in Alabama, would your group mind sharing the name? It is perfect, as my boyfriend constantly refers to my knitting and crocheting as "tying knots in cotton". :lol:


I'm sure our group would be fine sharing the name. It covers pretty much any kind of hand work  Have fun!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

what about crafty fingers?


----------



## Catriona (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks! I actually tweeked it, and we will be know as The Knot-Heads.


----------



## euroknit (Nov 30, 2011)

Our group is called "Crafts from the Heart". This covers knitting and most other crafts that the ladies would like to do. We have a church sale about once a year, and for the tags we designed we have put a Heart on them. 
Lots of good names to choose from---have fun with them! Euroknit


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Catriona said:


> Thanks! I actually tweeked it, and we will be know as The Knot-Heads.


That's a great name for your group! Have fun!


----------

